# Muffler & Resonator Delete On 2018 Chevy Cruze LT Hatchback



## Belucci (Sep 24, 2018)

A few weeks ago my car was on a lift because I was getting new tires for it. The muffler was massive! So I started thinking about replacing it....First I'll start by removing it.
Picture below was taken at a tire center, not the muffler shop.








Original tail pipe see picture below.








Pipe was cut before the resonator and a 2 1/2' pipe was welded all the way to the original tail pipe of the same size.









The finished product see picture below. I'm very satisfied with the way the car sounds and performs. It took the techs less than 1 hour to accomplish.










Here is a link to hear the sounds:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

So how does it sound? Upload a youtube vid.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Looking at the various pics of the exhaust, I see shielding in most places except under the tank pointed to in the pic.

What material is the tank?

I would think, if everything else is shielded, maybe it should have some, too. Could there be some missing in that spot?

Doug

.


----------



## Belucci (Sep 24, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> So how does it sound? Upload a youtube vid.


Check the sounds


----------



## Belucci (Sep 24, 2018)

plano-doug said:


> Looking at the various pics of the exhaust, I see shielding in most places except under the tank pointed to in the pic.
> 
> What material is the tank?
> 
> ...


I've seen plenty of photos and videos online. None of the newer Chevy Cruzes have a shield there. I think the tank is made of plastic fiber and is contained inside that aluminum shell.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I wonder how much of the objectionable interior drone was due to the open pipe and how much was due to the outlet being under the car.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Won't this delete any remaining warranty coverage?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

If it throws a code pertaining to the downstream oxygen sensor and related catalyst function, I'd expect them to point to your downstream exhaust mods, whether justified or not. Otherwise, I don't see how it would make a difference. Certainly no more of a difference than Trifecta flash, which I believe the OP already had.


----------



## Belucci (Sep 24, 2018)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Won't this delete any remaining warranty coverage?


My car has surpassed 36K miles...


----------

